# NON TTC related- Holiday hotel/apartment required



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi All

DP and I are looking for our next holiday and it is driving me CRAZY!!!   

I'm really picky so that doenst help. Simple pictures can put me off the place.

I have been trawling the net for two days now, you name it I've tried it. I just want one we can afford *as we are saving*, with decent sand, decent hotel/apartment. and one I wont need immunisations for as hoping to travel after I get 12weeks all clear * 5weeks now*.

We are open to holiday rentals so if anyone has an apartment preferbly with pool or near beach that they are happy to rent out or you run a hotel/studios...please get in touch via PM.

We are open to all destinations hot with things to see/do from the months of June onwards for 10-14days.

Thank you


----------



## meal2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you tried holidaylettings.co.uk and ownersdirect.co.uk?  I've found apartments in the past on there.  I also found a lovely villa in Cyprus once via The Lady magazine would you believe.  Also try your Fridayad, local papers, exchange and mart etc.  These are all accessible online.  You often find there's a link from the advert to the apartment so you can check it out first.

Good luck and have a lovely holiday wherever you go (and congrats on the BFP by the way!).

meal x


----------

